

Linux Foundation Sponsors Now Include Microsoft? - hornokplease
http://www.internetnews.com/blog/skerner/linux-foundation-sponsors-now-include-microsoft.html

======
meaty
That's entirely expected. You can spin Linux VMs up on Windows Azure and they
support Python, Node.js, Java and PHP out of the box.

~~~
c3vin
apache hadoop is also now available as HDInsight

[http://www.microsoft.com/sqlserver/en/us/solutions-
technolog...](http://www.microsoft.com/sqlserver/en/us/solutions-
technologies/business-intelligence/big-data.aspx)

------
drcube
Call me when they sponsor the FSF.

~~~
DrCatbox
Its a sad day when open source wins over freedom software.

~~~
mkr-hn
Did you create a new term or is this one I haven't heard yet?

